# leftys hydroponic grow room (Building a hydro ebb and flow system)



## lefty

now to thw real deal enough rambling!!!right...........!i have a room in my basement w/14ft by 7 ft measurements approx..thereis one regular door and a glass block window on the left side 7 ft wall.i want to set up an ebb and flow system(hydroponics).i want to probably make most of it myself to b able to grow around 8-15 plants.the floor is cement(just trying to give u all details.there are shelves that stick out about 13 inches from 2 walls (one width one length.i dont no much about hydroponics but will learn in sept at school.im a new b at every thing . have raised other plants though from seeds for about 2 years now. am little familiar with some things .i no preperation and trial and verror are good tools.so are u guye i feel u can never nio all there is to no unless ur God.(which i also b lieve in (i have occasionally prayed for my plants in hail storms) HA!!!!!i cant think of any more details have about 300$$$ dollars a month t ospend on my hobby .to start i have 1200$$$$$.O.K fellas what do u think?????


----------



## Stoney Bud

lefty said:
			
		

> now to the real deal enough rambling!!!right...........!i have a room in my basement w/14ft by 7 ft measurements approx..there is one regular door and a glass block window on the left side 7 ft wall. I want to set up an ebb and flow system(hydroponics).i want to probably make most of it myself to b able to grow around 8-15 plants. I have about $300 dollars a month to spend. To start i have $1200.


 
Lefty, I have to compliment you on your decision to start off with enough money and area to use for your grow room. Lot's of people want to have a big ass grow room setup and they have $100 to start with. I always feel like a butt-head to tell them how much a great hydroponic grow room costs to get going. After the initial costs, it's real inexpensive to operate, but the setup is steep.

The Ebb and Flow unit I've described in the DIY area is the result of a couple of decades of trial and error. It works as well as any I've ever designed. As far as I can tell from using it, it has no flaws left to fix.

Using either one of these 4 unit systems or more than one is the way to go for you man. If you divide your room into three sections, you can have a "Host and Cloning" room, a vegetative room and a flowering room all in one with extra space for drying set aside and storage of your curing weed.

You could use a simple wood frame and black plastic to separate the various areas. If done with class and attention, it's not very expensive to do and works very well.

Let me know if you're interested in this type of setup and I'd be glad to help you get it built and running. Your output could be as much as 24 ounces every eight weeks. That's a hell of a lot of weed man, if you can use that much then you can grow it in that room. If you need less, we can size it down to what you do need.

Let me know and we can go from there.

I've been using Hydroponics for almost 25 years and have designed more than 100 setups. On my last grow using the 4 unit system, I had a cured weight of 19 ounces of prime bud.

Good luck to you, no matter what you decide to do.


----------



## rasta

19 oz,of stoney bud ,that would be nice ,,p,l,r


----------



## Stoney Bud

rasta said:
			
		

> 19 oz,of stoney bud ,that would be nice ,,p,l,r


Hey Rasta! Yep, that's what this puppy puts out. That was Big Bud, so other strains would put out whatever they compare with Big Bud for yeild.

Aurora Indica is my next...

Aurora Indica is an f1 hybrid of Afghan and Northern Lights. Aurora Indica stays short and produces heavy colas. This plant has exceptional resin production and the buds are dense. Aurora produces a deep, near black hash, aroma and a heavy indica buzz. This strain is probably our most potent indica.

Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
Plant height: Short- Mostly Indica
Stoned or high?: Stoned- Indica Body Buzz
THC level: Strong 15-20%
Flowering Weeks: 7/8
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 300 
Harvest Month: 9/10 
Grow difficulty: Moderate


----------



## lefty

stoney, ithink u are getting at a little too much weed here. who in their right mind needs 24 onces of bud...............ME THATS WHO..I AM VERY INTERESTED IN GETTING THIS THING UNDER WAY I HAVE BEEN TAKING NOTES AND RESEARCHING FOR A WHILE. i ll b ready in about 2 weeks .(still cleaning up and out the space. ) please give me some info on how to divide up the room .also i think ur ebb and flow is flawproof so ill take ur advice. get back a.s.a.p.................thanx lefty


----------



## lefty

also if asnyone has any suggestion on grow mediums and nutrients i would appreciate it stoney maybe u can tell me.also i still need some seeds . the stuff thats going around is mexican block. i dont think i want to use it. i also could ask around im sure some of my aquiantances knows someone who could get some prime bud. i really dont want anyone to no im doing this though. (outside of u guys.) no what i mean?.....any suggestions. i really want to grow northern lights!.......get back .................lefty( i might order from nirvana seeds )


----------



## lefty

oh ya i need lighting. i think stoney will get around to that huh?


----------



## lefty

like u gave that little chart with your aurora indica do u think u could show me one w/ northern lights.thanx...lefty


----------



## lefty

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Rasta! Yep, that's what this puppy puts out. That was Big Bud, so other strains would put out whatever they compare with Big Bud for yeild.
> 
> Aurora Indica is my next...
> 
> Aurora Indica is an f1 hybrid of Afghan and Northern Lights. Aurora Indica stays short and produces heavy colas. This plant has exceptional resin production and the buds are dense. Aurora produces a deep, near black hash, aroma and a heavy indica buzz. This strain is probably our most potent indica.
> 
> Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
> Plant height: Short- Mostly Indica
> Stoned or high?: Stoned- Indica Body Buzz
> THC level: Strong 15-20%
> Flowering Weeks: 7/8
> Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 300
> Harvest Month: 9/10
> Grow difficulty: Moderate


 this is w/ i mean


----------



## lefty

ill check back on tuesday the 22nd


----------



## Stoney Bud

Northern Lights is highly adapted to indoor growing. Nearly all promising modern indoor strains contain NL genes. High flower to leaf ratio, compact buds, good yields and exceptional resin production are all characteristics displayed by this wonderful plant. Northern Lights is a most lucrative plant for the indoor grower. The smoke is full bodied yet somewhat neutral in flavour.  
Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
Plant height: Short- Mostly Indica
Stoned or high?: Stoned- Indica Body Buzz
THC level: Strong 15-20%
Flowering Weeks: 8/9
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 500 
Harvest Month: 9 
Grow difficulty: Moderate

************
Yes, I can help you with the construction and use of the 4 unit Hydro system in the DIY area. You'll need to order some of the parts unless you're lucky enough to have then available in your area.

I can also help you with the lights and nutrients that are perfect for your grow.

I can't help you with CO2 as I've never used it, and Mutt is the best person to help you with venting and filtering your room I think, if you want to do either.

Would you like to partition your room into the three areas I've mentioned? If so, you can do so very inexpensively with a little lumber and some heavy duty black plastic and Velcro tabs. You could use lumber to make actual rooms as well, but that would cost a lot more and dip into what you need for your grow.

This isn't going to be something you'll build in two days. Patience and the willingness to do it right, not quick, is the secret.

Let me know if you want to do the three room setup or only two. The difference is you would have to veg in the same room you flower in. That would make each crop last about a month longer, but would cost less as you would only need one 4 unit hydro system. With a vegging room and a flowering room, you need a 4 unit hydro system for each room, thus doubling the cost for that part of the system. You'd also need two sets of lights. 

You could make a single unit for now, use seeds and do the whole thing in one area without modifying your room at all hardly. Way cheaper for the first grow and then you could expand as you wish. This is the type of grow I would suggest for your first.

Let me know.

PS: Also, I don't know if you realize it or not, but you can use the "edit" button in your own post to combine information into one post when you want to add a line or two. This keeps your post together instead of having a whole bunch of posts in a row like in this thread. Just make sure you "save" after editing.


----------



## lefty

thanx sb im going to sleep on it and think about what i want to do . i want to do the right thing u no. what do u think 1 2 or 3 rooms whats best for a begginer? thanx for all ur help oh by the way just ordered n.l 10 pk seeds from nirvana....


----------



## lefty

hey i think i want to go the elaborate route and use three rooms how should i partition them .(the room is 16 ft by 7 ft . measured it last night.getting to b fairly cleaned up and out .i was storing alot of crap. should i clean the sur faces out w/ bleach.let me know . want to take my time .time is no issue. if it takes a while so b it this set ups going to b around for a long time. if u could let me no some of the 1st things im going to need besides wood drywall im a caarpenter so walls and such are taken care of also let me know dimentions which rooms need more space ect. tnx.lefty oh ya just went and puirchased the new high times and it has articles about cloning and closet set ups last months(i also have has a good article about griw rooms) also purchased the 2nd edition of cannibus cultivation by mel thomas. (the author wrote the book in jail after having a hydro factory shut down in ingland. it says on the back the only cultivation book ull ever have to purchase(ha) hopefully it contains alot of info from what i have read about feminization male and female plants hermies and the life and times of the author it seems to cover alot of ground. thanx all .lefty


----------



## lefty

lefty said:
			
		

> hey i think i want to go the elaborate route and use three rooms how should i partition them .(the room is 16 ft by 7 ft . measured it last night.getting to b fairly cleaned up and out .i was storing alot of crap. should i clean the sur faces out w/ bleach.let me know . want to take my time .time is no issue. if it takes a while so b it this set ups going to b around for a long time. if u could let me no some of the 1st things im going to need besides wood drywall im a caarpenter so walls and such are taken care of also let me know dimentions which rooms need more space ect. tnx.lefty oh ya just went and puirchased the new high times and it has articles about cloning and closet set ups last months(i also have has a good article about griw rooms) also purchased the 2nd edition of cannibus cultivation by mel thomas. (the author wrote the book in jail after having a hydro factory shut down in ingland. it says on the back the only cultivation book ull ever have to purchase(ha) hopefully it contains alot of info from what i have read about feminization male and female plants hermies and the life and times of the author it seems to cover alot of ground. thanx all .lefty


 what do u all think of high times i bought it to see some things about seeds. i really dont want to use credit card to order would rather send $ order.i also get  HORTICULTURE mag. its helpful about propagating seeds using clones ect...later lefty


----------



## German Gigalo

What up lefty, I feel you on not wanting to use your CC. Have you ever seen the "I grow chronic" by mr green video. If you have not, it is an outstanding video on step by step and he purchased everything at local hardware and growhouses. Check it out.

          -GG


----------



## monkey

German Gigalo said:
			
		

> What up lefty, I feel you on not wanting to use your CC. Have you ever seen the "I grow chronic" by mr green video. If you have not, it is an outstanding video on step by step and he purchased everything at local hardware and growhouses. Check it out.
> 
> -GG


why buy it when u can watch it for free at pot tv


----------



## German Gigalo

> why buy it when u can watch it for free at pot tv


 
Who said buy it?  

-GG


----------



## Stoney Bud

Hey Lefty, Since this is your first crop, you'll have lots of problems that all first timers have. It really would be best if you learned step by step while doing it.

I would strongly advise using only one room to start with.

You can learn how to germinate seeds, plant them, grow the seedlings and transplant them into your hydroponic system for vegetative growing and then switching to flowering until harvest.

This can all be done in the one room as a learning crop to familiarize you with how weed grows and the pitfalls you'll run into. After your first crop, you'll be ready to expand the operation into a three room, continuous cropping environment easily without fear of screwing up a whole lot of plants.

You'll need to ventilate the room very well. For the actual construction of the air supply and exhaust system with a odor filtering system if you need one and the routing and wiring of the electrical supply, I'd suggest using one of the best people for all of that on the group. It's a really cool guy named "Mutt" on this group. There is nothing about the building of the room that he can't help you with to make it a professional and safe grow room that has the right temperatures and air movement.

Then, after the room is built, the supply and exhaust fans working, the filtering system in place, you'll be ready to install the hydroponics and start a grow.

During all this construction, you'll have ample time to order the parts you need online and buy the rest at your local Walmart and Home Depot.

The Mr. Green Video would be an excellent film for you to watch several times. His ebb and flow unit is different from mine as you'll notice in my description. Also, the grow guide you've bought should be read cover to cover. These can be done while you build the first room and construct the hydroponic system. Great cool down information after pounding nails!

You have 16 x 7. The 4 unit hydro system will use a footprint of 6 feet by 4 minimum for the flowering and vegging rooms and the final 4 feet can be used as your Mothers and clones room. I would suggest having a seperate door for each room. That's an inside measurement not counting on wall thickness. The rooms need to be completely light tight. Not one speck of light can enter or leave them. This is important for several reasons we can discuss later.

When all three rooms are going, you'll have the Mothers room with plants in dirt or hydro. That would depend on your preference. Hydro Mommas put out serious clones. Lots of em. When the clones aren't needed, you'll have to keep the plant trimmed to prevent it from getting too large. That will be room number 3.

Room number 2 will be your future alternating vegetative/flowering room as will room 1 when both are in use.

For the first crop, room one will do for both vegging and flowering. You don't want to get ahead of your own capabilities.

I'll start a list of the parts you'll need to purchase. If you go to the DIY area and study the description of the hydro units, you'll get a real good idea of how this thing works. Then I can help you with the parts you don't understand.

Is this all cool with you, or would you prefer to go another way?

I kind of skipped back and forth in this post, adding stuff, so if it reads a little disjointed, forgive me. It's also way past my bedtime. I'm going to hit the sack now and we'll continue tomorrow.

Maybe Mutt will see this and jump in with some advice for your air and filtering system construction.


----------



## lefty

ill check out the vid if i can find it . gg. stoney ill get back to u tommarrow when i do some reading and researching to let u know what qs i have thanx all .lefty


----------



## lefty

hey stoney i think ur right .im going to go with the one room and learn all i can from that then expand after the first or 2nd harvest into 2 or 3 rooms . what do i need to get started w/ ur model ebb and flo(sorry havent read FYI yet will do tonight)kind of got hung up. but if u let me ni whats needed to get started at least i can try and pick some of the items up. my room is CLEAN.walls painted white no windows....thanx......lefty


----------



## Stoney Bud

lefty said:
			
		

> hey stoney i think ur right .im going to go with the one room and learn all i can from that then expand after the first or 2nd harvest into 2 or 3 rooms . what do i need to get started w/ ur model ebb and flo(sorry havent read FYI yet will do tonight)kind of got hung up. but if u let me ni whats needed to get started at least i can try and pick some of the items up. my room is CLEAN.walls painted white no windows....thanx......lefty


 
Here's a shopping list for you to get started with. You'll need a few more things that have to wait until you have these first. Let me know when you've got all of these on hand and we'll go from there.

I use the "Cadillac" of light bulbs and ballasts. A digital ballast for each light is something I strongly suggest. Again, more cost, but in this case, you get what you pay for. No degradation of light and a smaller light bill. I use the Hortilux LU 430S/HTL/EN 430 Watt light with a digital 430 watt ballast for each of my lights. If you buy "bargain basement" bulbs and ballasts, again, you get what you pay for here. You'll want to buy at least one extra bulb as a backup.


1.
You need 4 of these. I would buy an extra or two just in case.
1" 90 Degree Slip Fit Bulkhead Fitting
See the photo below.

2.
25' of soft black plastic hose that will tightly slip over a piece of 3/4 inch Schedule 40 PVC. Make sure it's a nice tight fit. I use soapy water to lube it when I push it over the PVC.

3.
20 Stainless Steel Hose clamps that fit easily over the hose you buy. These are the clamps that will insure it not to leak all over your house. Buy good quality ones.

4.
13"H x 14"W x 18"L  Rubbermaid Tubs that are colored dark enough not to let in light. Black if you can find them. My last are blue. These need to be flexible plastic, not rigid breakable ones. You can go a little larger, but no smaller in any of the directions.

5.
Two submersible pumps, (one is a backup pump in case of failure).
I got mine at Home Depot. Beckett 185 gallon/hour at 1" lift.

6.
A reservoir for your nutrients. I use a 25 gallon tub that fits into a closet next to my grow room. Yours will be just outside the room your building, so you can go with any size. I would suggest nothing larger than 50 gallons and the HEIGHT OF THE TUB CAN'T BE MORE THAN 12 - 14 INCHES. This is very important. The bottom of your grow tubs will be just above the TOP of your reservoir. Every inch of height of your reservoir and tubs takes away height of your plants. Keep the reservoir as short as possible with the proper volume. Shop around for the best one. It's a ***** to find them sometimes. Let me know if you find really good ones online.

7.
Two 400 or 430 watt HPS lights with reflectors. You can use the air cooled reflectors to maximize your cooling. I strongly suggest this. More cost, but well worth it. The air cooled reflectors pull air through, over the light and out of the grow room. This will radically help the heat buildup in the room.

8.
General Hydroponics "Flora Series" 3 part hydroponic nutrients. One gallon of each of the 3 parts.

9.
Hydroton clay balls for your media. You'll need enough to fill all four tubs to the top. Get the tubs first so you can calculate the volume of hydroton you need. I use half "River Rock" from Home Depot. It's way less expensive than hydroton and you can use half the volume of this to save considerable money if you like. It makes no difference to the grow.

10.
Peat Pellets for your seedlings. You'll use these for your seeds right after germination. Rockwool cubes can be used, but I have better luck with the peat pellets. I buy them 100 at a time. They are about 18 cents apiece.


----------



## Stoney Bud

lefty said:
			
		

> hey stoney i think ur right .im going to go with the one room and learn all i can from that then expand after the first or 2nd harvest into 2 or 3 rooms . what do i need to get started w/ ur model ebb and flo(sorry havent read FYI yet will do tonight)kind of got hung up. but if u let me ni whats needed to get started at least i can try and pick some of the items up. my room is CLEAN.walls painted white no windows....thanx......lefty


 
Great, I would build the room with the future in mind. Make it with an inside diamention of 6' x 4' with the 6' side along the 16' side of your room.

This will allow you to have room for your reservoirs outside the rooms for easy filling and maintenance on the 3' strip of room left along the outside of your 4' side. It will also allow room for your doors to swing out, not in. This is best for the grow area. Make sure you use a door that is light tight and latches very well. I would suggest a good lock on it as well.


----------



## lefty

hey sb thanx for your time and knowlege i really appreciate it u seem the only one really interestd in helping a newb like myself. im going out today to h.d. to get a rubber strip to put under my door to keep light out (have a pretty big gap).while im out i will look for all the things u have mentioned also want o look in yellow pages to see if there is a hydro store near me. id tell ya where im located but chances are ur not from here and wouldnt no any ways.you no how it is .well ive just about got the painting done want to throw up a partition like u said fix door ,shop for ur list,take down shelves put down waterproof kills(paint)then get back to u with what ive found .i dont live in that small of town so i should b fairly successful.once again THANX..THANX..THANX.....LEFTY...(PUT THE KILZ ON THE FLOOR)! OH YA IM GOING TO ORDER SOME SEEDS FROM NIRVANA SEEDS (ITRIED ONCE B FORE BUT I FORGOT TO MAIL THE LETTER)(DUH!) IM GOING TO ORDER NORTHERN LIGHTS (10) AND(10) A-K48S WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT THE AK48S FOR NEWB.?


----------



## Stoney Bud

lefty said:
			
		

> hey sb thanx for your time and knowlege i really appreciate it.
> WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT THE AK48S FOR NEWB.?


 

From Nirvana's website:
(Link to page)

Since the mid 1990s "AK" strains have been increasingly popular. Our AK-48 is one of the strongest early finishing strains available anywhere. AK-48 produces hard buds with an exceptional penetrating aroma. AK-48 is an indica/sativa hybrid yet it retains most of its sativa qualities in its high. AK-48 finishes in as early as 48 days if conditions are perfect. 

Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
Plant height: Short- Mostly Indica
Stoned or high?: Stoned- Indica Body Buzz
THC level: Strong 15-20%
Flowering Weeks: 7/8
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 400/500 
Harvest Month: 10 
Grow difficulty: Moderate


I think you've chosen a couple of great strains to start with. You'll find the NL easy to grow and the AK will be a ***** as a seedling, but will grow strongly after it sexually matures into alternating nodes. At that point, you'll be off and running.

Good luck to you man. Lots of people here will help you. Everyone's just backing off and letting me handle it for now. You and I will need Mutt's help later when it's time to ventilate the room. He knows where all the cool stuff is for that. Bro Grunt can help with the air cooled lights if you decide to go that direction. Between all of us here, we'll get you up and running man, with the perfect grow room for your space!

While building this one, we might get a few converts to hydro...


----------



## stevo

thats a good idea starting in one room, but build it so you can add on later.i started in one small room and now have four-1 for cloning and vegging,2 for my nft tables and 1 drying room


----------



## lefty

stevo and nsb thats what im gonna do .1 room to add onto later . today its go out and shop for stoneys list . have found hydro shops in the y. pages .rooms about 99 percent clean painted floor and walls put strip on doorr . ready to set up ebb / flow system and lights. need to order seeds TODAY!!! stoney(OR ANYONE ELSE) SHARE W/ ME ABOUT THE AK48S TROUBLES WHEN T IS A SEEDLING PLEASE?!?


----------



## monkey

go with the orginal ak47 from serious seeds//now thats a good strain.Very easy to grow like all serious seed strains.There a bit more $$/££ but well worth it imo.


----------



## lefty

have about every tthing on ur list havent sat down to try to put anything together though just ordered seeds yesterday so hope i get them should have things ready (hopefully)by then if i run into any difficulty illask! still need to get clay balls and nutes. found a hydro shop and they are very helpful. do u think they no what im growing.? i was thinking of using a 50 gal aqarium for resivior ok? also still looking for hps that are cooled.! CANT WAIT TO GET STARTED .this weekend i should have everything and b ready for ur set up instructions....................thanx!..lefty i have just located a in country seed bank and all thier seeds have changed names but i am goig to go with something called blak widow *great white shark.also will order some kush varieties.!


----------



## Stoney Bud

No, no aquariums for reservoirs man. It needs to be a plastic tub with a lid that will allow no light. It needs to be unbreakable just in case. 50 gallons is two big. I use a 25 gallon and it's perfect. When you change nutrients from vegetative to flowering, the change over needs to happen quicker than a 50 gallon will allow. Also, the nutrient renewal isn't fast enough in a 50 gallon reservoir and you'd have to start dumping nutrient down the drain because the plants useage won't be fast enough. Please, if you use my design, it's already been proven to work just as it is and all the parts have a purpose for being what they are. If you use other parts, I can't guarantee your success.

You should go with only one kind of weed for your first grow also. It's going to have enough difficulties without adding to the problems by having multiple strains to adjust for. Easy man! Eaaaaassssssyyyyyyyy. Don't go nuts on me now!

Hhahahhahaah. You're doing fine man.

Have you bought the black tubing yet? That's needed before buying the rest of the parts. It needs to have a 1" ID and be very flexible.


----------



## lefty

i think i can find a 25 gallon drum ill let u no what i got . glad i mentioned the tank . no light huh. i ordered several strains of weed but ill only go with the northern lights . also yes i got the tubing. im also waiting on seeds . there are also 2 other hydro stores im going to check out this weekend to buy nutes and cooling lamps.ect..


----------



## Stoney Bud

I altered your title a little so folks would know we are building the hydro system in this thread. I hope that's cool with you man.



			
				lefty said:
			
		

> i think i can find a 25 gallon drum ill let u no what i got . glad i mentioned the tank . no light huh. i ordered several strains of weed but ill only go with the northern lights . also yes i got the tubing. im also waiting on seeds . there are also 2 other hydro stores im going to check out this weekend to buy nutes and cooling lamps.ect..


You don't want light hitting the nutrient solution at any time. It grows algae and the algae eats all your nutrients and causes imbalance and harm to your plants. That's why the hose had to be black and the tubs colored.

That's also why following my directions is very important. The construction of this system has been refined over and over because of hidden problems I've run into. I've gotten them all worked out now, and that's the system I've posted in the DIY area.

The distance of the drain holes in the tubs is VERY CRITICAL. Make sure you discuss that with me BEFORE you drill them.

Take a piece of your black hose to Home Depot or wherever you buy your PVC and see if 3/4" schedule 40 will fit snugly into your hose. If so, you'll need a length of the PVC and all the 90 degree fittings and Tee's that are necessary to build the configuration I've shown in the drawings in the DIY area. You'll need hose clamps for each place the hose and PVC meet. Make sure to use Stainless Steel clamps. Do you know how to properly glue PVC?


----------



## lefty

how do u glue pcv.....................thanx.................lefty ill find out from my local hardware store guy how to glue pcv have all holiday weekend to work. let me know whats next stoney? stoney?.....................................................................................................................stoney?..........................s.b.?hello?!?....ok thanx..lefty im going to the library to print out the fyi part of your kit. so i can refer(no pun) to it downstairs. i dont have a printer b back in an hour! (oh ya i start school a week from monday cant wait. they have 20 greenhouses something like 100 acres under glass.half being grown in hydro and aero.rockwool i think its incredible. boy i would like to have that place for my growscant wait to learn about that stuff and apply it to what u guys have taught me at home). oh ya this is turning into your thread (which is fine w/ me they say when the student is ready the teacher will show!) alter away!


----------



## lefty

what about the gluing of pcv. and could u please tell me about the drain holes (spacing)? thanx lefty also tell me how to post pics on the site have digital cam. never used it might b good time to start .


----------



## lefty

also please tell me how to put pictures on this site i have a dig. cam. but never posted or sent pics b fore . this might help in the build.thanx lefty ( i start school nxt mon so i hope to have alot of this ready to go .doesnt have to b but it would b nice)


----------



## Stoney Bud

Ok Lefty, first, to post a pic, when you go to the message area where you type in what you're posting, (except in PM's), scroll down some and you'll see a button that says "Manage Attachments". When you click on the button, another window will open. In that window, for each file you want to upload, click on the "Browse" button and then work your way to the file you're uploading. Once it's showing in the little window, you can do the next one. When you've selected all the pics you're uploading in that message, then you have to click on the "Upload" button. The pics should be "JPG" files. Others will be too big.

Try a test one to see if you can do it. If not, you might get a message that the files are too large or the pic size is too large. If you get either, just set your camera to take smaller pics.

I'll cover the gluing of the PVC in my next post.


----------



## Stoney Bud

lefty said:
			
		

> how do u glue pcv? I'll find out from my local hardware store guy how to glue pcv have all holiday weekend to work. let me know whats next stoney?


 
You need a few things to work with your PVC.

A PAIR OF SAFETY GLASSES SHOULD BE WORN AT ALL TIMES. THIS SHIT GETS IN YOUR EYES, YOU'RE BLIND. BE VERY CAREFUL NOT TO SLING IT.

1. A PVC cutter that will cut 3/4" PVC. The small one will do. No need to spend the bucks on a big one.

2. A can of PVC cleaner and a can of PVC glue. Use the clear cleaner. The purple stuff looks like shit.

3. A file and some sand paper that will lightly sand PVC. Ask the guy at the hardware store what grit to use. I don't remember, I usually just feel it and I know what I'm looking for.

4. Ok, practice on a couple of small pieces with the cutter, file, sandpaper, cleaner and glue before you do a real piece. I'll walk you through a test piece.

5. Get a couple of extra 90's and cut four, 4 inch pieces of 3/4" PVC.

6. On the end that you're going to glue, use the file to bevel the sharp edges off the end of the PVC. You want it to be a 45 degree bevel on the outside edge.

7. Sand the end up to the point where the fitting will cover. Make sure to sand the end of the PVC also.

8. Wipe the PVC clean with a clean lightly damp rag and then wipe it again with a dry rag. Getting the PVC clean with a bevel is the most important step in making a good join.

9. Only clean and glue one piece at a time. You won't have time to do more than one at a time correctly.

10. Ok, get both the cleaner and glue cans open and just set the tops on them to cover the opening.

11. Work over a drip pan.

12. Using the little sponge end in the cleaner, wipe the end of the PVC fast, going round and round until you've cleaned the entire surface that you're going to glue. The end too.

13. Now, quickly set that aside and do the same to the fitting you're going to glue onto the pipe piece.

14. Quickly, lightly apply glue to the entire surface of both pipe and fitting. That's the outside of the pipe piece and the inside of the fitting.

15. Quickly, using a slight, turning motion, twist the fitting and pipe together until they have pushed completely together.

16. DO NOT EVER TWIST THE TWO THE OPPISITE WAY. ONLY TURN THE PIECES ONE WAY!!!!!!!!! The complete twist should only go half way around before it seats. Apply enough pressure to do it this way.

17. Number six is VERY VERY IMPORTANT. If you twist the opposite way, it will cause it to leak almost every time. Just twist ONE WAY while pushing them together.

18. After pushing them completely together, quickly wipe the excess glue off so that very little is left showing. Set the joined pieces aside for 24 hours.

Now I'll tell you why you have to do it all in this manner.

The cleaner not only cleans the PVC surface, it also softens it in preparation for the glue. The cleaner has to stay wet until the glue hits the surface. That's why I kept saying QUICKLY. 

While the cleaner is wet, you put the glue on. This glue is designed to melt the two pieces of PVC together where the two actually become one piece. The plastic melts together very well if you're fast enough and use the slight turning motion while pushing them together.

When it drys, it will be one piece of PVC instead of two. Doing it properly will make it so it will never leak.

Practice on a couple of pieces and then we'll move on. Let me know when you're ready. It's better to ruin ten practice pieces than one real one. Wet carpet is not funny.

Good luck man. Tell me when you've finished practicing. The pipe, fittings and stuff are cheap, so practice until you feel very confident. Let me know a couple of things:

1. Did you get the pieces together before the cleaner/glue dried?
2. Are the pieces free of any excess glue on the outside?


----------



## lefty

the guy at the store said something about rockwool for a medium. i didnt tell him what i was growing . also what kind of nutes should i buy .(something with high nitrogen )first for the veg stage? also setting up the cloning space -should i use the rockwool to start my starts bought a bubbler but havent looked at it or read it(still in box).this just kind of produces humidity right. should this b in an area by itself?cameras being looked at by my sis.ill b ready to go with that when she shows me.also bought some rooting gel.cloning going to b a good part of my grow. want to master the techniques. i have heard when u are cloning to cut most of the leaves off the clone so it doesnt expend energy(the clone) i no im getting ahead of myself. im going to the hardware store to c how to glu pcv now will post it nxt time............thanx all thanx zappy for the pm.good advice..................lefty


----------



## Mutt

I'd get you tap water tested for hardness. A bunch of people use Gen Hydro's flora series. 3-part mix. Get ya through whole grow. They have a hard water mix incase your Water is too hard.
When cloning, You only remove the bottom leaves that will be dipped in the hormone. The rest stay on.


----------



## Stoney Bud

I prefer peat pellets for growing. Less maintenance while the clone or seedling is growing only in the starter. We have to get your grow room and hydro units setup and running before we get into cloning. You don't want to overload before you get the place set up. For nutes, I use the General Hydroponics flora nutes Mutt mentioned. They work great. A gallon of each will get you through a full grow and then some. It's about $100 bucks.Good luck on the PVC joining. Let me know how you do. Let me know when you're ready to do the real thing. We'll figure out your exact plumbing needs at that point.


----------



## lefty

i live in a big city and i dont think my water is hard . soap lathers real good.i ordered my seeds and confirmed they are on thier way.(yay). IM READY BEEN READY.WAITING ON U!TELL ALL ON THE PVC.AND THE REQUIREMENTS ON THE DRILLING.sorry im yelling.ha!school starts monday.sedds should b here nxt week .would love too get this thing rolln........thanx lefty.space is cleared ,painted got the stuff on ur list . resivior(not clear black tub 25 gals)whats next. u said ud tell about the pcv and dimensions on the drain holes . so.......................thanx,lefty also ill call water co. and ask about the specs on the water.i just finished writing then i looked up at the posts ahead of me and low and behold stoney posts on the pcv.man that guy is always one step ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(i should read b-for typing huh!ok now this is a diffrent story!ill practice then i will report back tom. morning to get started!........stoneys always one step ahead!!!!!!!!mutt u said he was the man!ha!.lefty,(oh ya thanx)....................i was just looking this glu job over and wow. i need to practice. give me today and i should b fine gonna spend a couple of hours on it. want to b good u no. just had a q on ur lights. u use the best .(caddy u called it)...using the upgrades do they save alot of electricity.(dont want my bill to skyrocket).thanx hey stone i hope ur not upset w/ me but i have elected to go with a different strain (only one at first)AFGHANI(FROM NIRVANA)They said it was fairly easy to raise w/ a GOOD buzz if done right! wadda u think???? ..thanx lefty


----------



## Stoney Bud

lefty said:
			
		

> just had a q on ur lights. u use the best .(caddy u called it)...using the upgrades do they save alot of electricity.(dont want my bill to skyrocket).thanx


 
I'm not sure what you mean when you say you are using "upgrades", in reference to your lights.

My lights are Hortilux, LU 430S/HTL/EN, Super HPS. They have a perfect spectrum for flowering. I've used them for the vegetative cycle too, and they work very well. Each light puts out 58,500 lumens.

My grow area is 19.25 square feet. By using two of these lights, I have 6,078 lumens per/sq/ft of area. That's maxed out.

I use hydro with the best nutrients money can buy. That's maxed out.

I buy my seeds from a professional. They are all world class seeds. I'm not spending all this money and growing something unknown out of some bag of weed I bought from the street, so that's maxed out.

I've grown "Mother" plants from this seed and I use cuttings for the clones I grow as known females, so that's maxed out.

You're going to be using the same hydroponics I use. If you use the Gen Hydro nutes I suggested, you'll have your grow method maxed, your nutes maxed and now it's time to tell me the lumens per/light of the bulbs you're planning to use. I suggest mine, but they are expensive. Everything that is top shelf is always expensive. You can compromise and use lesser quality lights and save some bucks. Just watch your lumens and the spectrum of the bulb.

You seem to be trying to rush the completion of your setup. Rushing will get you in trouble. Take your time and if school starts, then just set aside an hour a night to work on it if it's not done yet. We're getting very close to building the hydro unit. As soon as you tell me that you've got the PVC gluing down pat, we'll put this thing together.

Read the DIY instructions real close. I explain how far the overflow holes are from the top of the grow chambers and why. Let me know if you don't understand what I've put there.

Have you picked up your grow tubs also?

The Afghani seeds from Nirvana will work just fine man. I have the same seeds. This will be great smoke for you.


----------



## lefty

all i meant was "the best" i guess i mean the most expensive.or the best quality. i want to say;if i buy the best quality hps lights will there b a difference in my light bill as if i would use a low quality lamp.?dont get me wrong i m going to try to git the exact same one u have(ha) .(skimping on the quality of lights will show i no!)but i might git some side lights (flos) or not as expensive hds). i just dont want to run the electric bill through thr roof .i can pay it i just dont want to arouse susspition ya no?.....thanx leftythe more lights the more elect. ino!........lefty i just wanted to git somethings done b fore school starts. i dont eant to rush yet,i want to perfect my gluing abilities going to work on that now ,will talk when im done to let u no how it went. im really not in a big hurry aint even got my seeds yet. im going to do this rightso hang in there w/ me through all my dumb qs tanx staney and mutt and everybody for helping make my dream a reality.(did itell u i go to school on mon for hydro horticulture and agriculture.cool huh?!!!?...........THANX LEFTY OH YA PICKED  UP JORGE CEVENTES INDOOR /OUTDOOR GROW  .i got the weekends to work on it too. but ill also have to study . this might b a project for school (ya right)BIBLE what a great book.


----------



## Mutt

Hey Lefty, gonna pop in for a sec. I use a regular ole HPS 5 bucks a pop for a 250W. and grow just fine. From what I "seen" around the high end HPS seem to be better if using for veg as well. but as far as flower. I have very good results with the lower end bulb and haven't been motivated to spend the extra 30 bucks a bulb. But thats just me. but I do not veg with my HPS. Seems to me its something you can save money on for the initial set up as you have been forkin over some bucks for this set-up. A better bulb is something you can invest in something later. IMHO.

BTW excellent book for the library.


----------



## lefty

rights now i have a 400 watt hps with a bat wing reflector and 4 compact flouros in the 2 fer (divided) light reflector from home depot(lowes i actually got them for half the price there than u got them in the thread "under 40 bucks.") i am planning on getting the hortolux lu 430 that s.b recommends when i find it.i still need to pick up the specified ballast for the hps i got at a hard ware store and the clerk new nothing about the ballasts they had. ill go to lowes and pick it up today or h.d.


----------



## lefty

stoney im getting the pieces together b for the glu dries took alittle preactice and some materials but i think im good. still get a wee bit of glu on the outsides but i think i can manage !! what now???!!did i tell u guys thanx..........?lefty    MUTT where are u getting them for 5 at h.d.? im going to a local hardware store and the guys prices are outragous!?


----------



## lefty

this will b my last post until i git out of school on monday(u ought to c thier green houses)ill let everyone no how it goes about 5 tommarrow .stone hopefully ull left me some messages by then i think i have the gluing down pat . got a piece i can cut and practice w.tonight.glu keeps seeming to seep dont want to put too little in?!  seeya after school.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanx lefty


----------



## Stoney Bud

Hey Lefty, good to hear that you have the PVC gluing down. It's easy once you know what to expect.

I would suggest that you get a digital ballast for your HPS. The difference in how your light will work is worth the money.

Ok, have you looked at the DIY instructions and pics? This is what you're building. Let me know if you're ready to start building the tubs, pvc and hoses.

The bulkhead fitting packages will tell you what size hole to drill for them. You'll need a "Hole Saw" to do this with. Have you already got it?

You're almost ready to go man.

I hope school went well for you today. Take one of those greenhouses apart and ship it to me will ya?


----------



## lefty

im very tired from the 1st 2v days! i have to git up early!!!! but its COOL AS HELL and me and my partner whos cool too are in control of our own pcv manival hydroponics system.35 planters on i pieline and there are 7 pipelines.this thing can pump out some yield. me and the hydro teacher were talking about flowering andbsodium lights.hes hip 2 2nd person there.i should learn alot about growing peppers and basil!YAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS PLACE ROCKS. THEY HAVE RESIVIORS OF FERTZ AND NUTES THAT ARE ABOUT 1000 GALLONS.PIPELINES EVERYWHERE CO2,....... FANS AS BIG AS THE WALL!!!SWEET! WELL STONEY IM PUMPED WHATS NEXT? WERE READING A BOOK FROM THE AUTHER DIRR. ITS ABOUT THE CLASSIFICATION OF WOODY PLANTS.. THERES NO CANNIBUS IN IT . THERE FOR I SUFFICE THAT CANNIBUS IS HERBVACIOS OR NOT WOODY.THERES A BOOK CALLED HORTUS WHICH HAS ALL CLASSIFICATION OF PLANTS.WELL TILL TOM. LEFTY..THANX FOR LISTEN TO ME RAMBLE.......LATER


----------



## lefty

sup all got home from taking care of and cloning orchids all day. ery interesting the same things apply  find first node cut apply hormone press into medium.same deal.anyway i recieved my beans and dr chronic is the best got them in 5 days got afghani(10) and he sent me free hindu kush x master kush.got alot started stoney. illtell ya all about it tommarrow when i have time tonight i have a paper to write on woody plants (fun). hope alls well.thanx ..........lefty


----------



## lefty

im up and runnin guys took alot of work butt im ebbn and im flo n took alot of suggestiond from the unit at school. cool as hell. i have propagated afghani seeds and all are sprouted and growing first leaves . i have them under 4 70 watt (70 flo watts not 35) flos. and also in my closet i have some bag seed and some hindu kush x master kush 2 of each that are on thier 2nd leaves. cool as hell. i couldnt have done it w/out u guys. illsend some pics of set and seedlinggs and in a couple months HOPEFULLY(pray to your God for them)illsend pics of BUDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! propagating orchids and learning about woody plants cloning, nodes,internodes ect...................hope alls well in ur world.......thanx lefty


----------



## Stoney Bud

I'm glad to hear you're growing now. How'd you do on the construction of the system?


----------



## lefty

systems runnin great same plans as urs at our school for e and flo, just about i need to go home and check on it now yay. schools cool going to get really into hydr at end of week cont.. through month so its cool when i ask qs about it theres no suspicion. i may have to grow some tomatoes and such but they encourage being green at home........................love it lefty thanx stone if i have any tweeking qs ill ask u if u dont mind...............cant wait to get to the spot and c my babies!!!!thanx yall....lefty


----------



## lefty

EACH DAY I ARRIVE HOME AT ABOUT 5 MY BABIES ARE READY FOR SOME H20 AND I LOVE LOOKING AT THEM. STONE U HELPED ME MORE THAN ULL EVER NO. ILL SEND U A GIFT(NO I WONT)haahaahaa.U GUYS ARE GRAT I AM GOING TO SCHOOL FOT HYDROPONICS(WHICH I CHOSE AS MY FIELD OF INTEREST(2ND BEING TURF,PESTICIDES AND ORNAMENTAL TREES.(SORRY FOR BORING YA) ive come along way!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lefty


----------



## lefty

Lookn Good Thinmk I Got A Couple Of Winners And Ladies ,peace I GOT TROUBLEMAKERS FREE FROM THE DOC ALONG W/ ORDER AFGHANI AND THE TROUBLE MKRS LOOK MORE INDICA THAN THE AFFYS WHATS UP W THAT !!! THE OLD SWITCHEROO?


----------



## lefty

sup all . hows everyone im going to start this thing back up once i can get some seeds to germ.  cu


----------



## Stoney Bud

lefty said:
			
		

> sup all . hows everyone im going to start this thing back up once i can get some seeds to germ. cu


Hey Lefty, it's good to hear from you again! You just let me know if you have any more questions and I'll help all I can man.

Good luck to you with your grows and your schooling.


----------



## Your Moms Box

Man fellas this thread is award winning. I just wish you would have thrown some serious pics in so idiots like me can really get a grasp on what is involved. If that makes any sense without degrading myself.


----------



## lefty

my pm box is working now(i hope) hope everyone is good this november . im just hitting the books and trying for a second gro .looks like i need to reorder should i stick with the affys or git somethingelse .ill order them but want to try a simple yet different type of indica or short sativa (if there is one ) any suggs?


----------



## lefty

whats the best p.h level that is used for m.j. ive been using between 6.3 to 7.3 is this too high? also i should use like a 20-10-10 (this being the nitrogen the higher of the nutes) during rooting ,seeding, and vegitative growth(also during rooting from clones?) and a higher K level such as 10-10-20 or is it a higher P level (such as 10-20-10) during flowering? all and different responses are greately appreciated(try to give the right response though) thanx..................lefty!


----------



## Stoney Bud

lefty said:
			
		

> whats the best p.h level that is used for m.j. ive been using between 6.3 to 7.3 is this too high? also i should use like a 20-10-10 (this being the nitrogen the higher of the nutes) during rooting ,seeding, and vegitative growth(also during rooting from clones?) and a higher K level such as 10-10-20 or is it a higher P level (such as 10-20-10) during flowering? all and different responses are greately appreciated(try to give the right response though) thanx..................lefty!


I would advise you to buy nutes that are made for MJ. Like the ones I've pointed out to you. If you try to put your own together, or use store brand nutes, you'll be disapointed in the results.

5.5 to 6.5 is the correct pH.


----------



## lefty

i just heard from someone that affghan type of weed is to the liking of a higher P.H.(?) is this true if not does anyone know the (tweeked) correct P.H.for afghani. ill stick w/ 5.5 to 6.3 for now ...............thanx .......lefty


----------



## lefty

hey all just wanted to update on my ebb -flo . plants are about 3 weeks old . doing well this system rocks. ill try and git some pics soon!


----------



## Stoney Bud

lefty said:
			
		

> hey all just wanted to update on my ebb -flo . plants are about 3 weeks old . doing well this system rocks. ill try and git some pics soon!


Glad to hear that it's working well for you Lefty. Yeah, let's see some pics man!


----------



## Tonto

Great thread, now, out with the pics!


----------



## purple_chronic

mmm.... i guess he forgot...

    Hey! Dude i want to see your setup!


----------



## lefty

i dont due pictures due to the barbies that seem to look through these things .nor do i git on a computer and talk shop at my gro sight , nor do i let anyone i no , no about what i due. its probably stupid to even talk online but i only gro 1 or 2 plants for my own personal stash anyway...........sorry no pics but u wont git evidence from me i wouldnt even think of pionting a camera at my plants or anything else that is illegal.sorry just rules i live by! i also like to go by the paranoid rule that says to me that anyone on here could be piggies hell the whole thing might b ran by them U NEVER NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST GOOD PRACTICE IF U DONT WISH TO SLEEP ON CONCRETE SLABS W/ NO PILLOW FOR A WHILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YA.DIG?????ITS TOO DAMB BAD THIS STUFF ISNT LEGAL.EH??????


----------



## KADE

lefty said:
			
		

> i dont due pictures due to the barbies that seem to look through these things .nor do i git on a computer and talk shop at my gro sight , nor do i let anyone i no , no about what i due. its probably stupid to even talk online but i only gro 1 or 2 plants for my own personal stash anyway...........sorry no pics but u wont git evidence from me i wouldnt even think of pionting a camera at my plants or anything else that is illegal.sorry just rules i live by! i also like to go by the paranoid rule that says to me that anyone on here could be piggies hell the whole thing might b ran by them U NEVER NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST GOOD PRACTICE IF U DONT WISH TO SLEEP ON CONCRETE SLABS W/ NO PILLOW FOR A WHILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YA.DIG?????ITS TOO DAMB BAD THIS STUFF ISNT LEGAL.EH??????


 
geez... must be rough to live like that...


----------

